# Savannah



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I will be in Savannah Tuesday night, James you or Lee ready for a few beers?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

hell yeah! 

james


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Im working Tuesday night, so you and James will have to come by my pub. Don't forget to bring back that Lehmanni stud male I loaned to you.


----------

